# pregnant?



## EmilyS (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, I know this is wacky. I have a 3 year old and a 1 year old. I have been feeling these wierd flutters in my uterus area that totally feel like I am just starting to feel a baby kick. I am pretty sure I am not pregnant. I haven't had any symptoms and I just had a very normal, heavy period last week and one a month before that. I took a pregnancy test about three weeks ago becasue I just wanted to make sure but it was negative.
Any ideas?
Has anyone ever had this happen?
I am kind of feeling anxious.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Its called phantom kicks, I get them as do tons of other women. Those who dont will try to tell you its gas or something like that... but for those of us that get it, you can tell a very distinct difference between this and gas.

My own doctors theory is that our abdominal muscles are injured during a previous pregnancy and what we are feeling is them trying to repair themselves. This makes more sense than ANY other explaination as mine are so strong sometimes I can SEE it.


----------



## EmilyS (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks so much! This really eases my mind.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Just wanted to ease your mind a little more.







I get these A LOT....and they have gotten "worse" after each dc.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I love phantom movement. Never fails to make me smile.


----------



## kryztuh (Jun 2, 2008)

I just started getting them too, when DS was about 13 months. It was so unexpected, I also ran out and tested. Now that I'm paying attention, I feel them all the time. They also give me a little smile.


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

I get these too, rarely. The other day my dh was hugging me or something and he just got this strange look and said "Your belly kicked me!"
















I chart so I _know_ I'm not pregnant enough to be feeling movement. I never got this before I was pregnant, so I guess I like MP's explanation. It's so weird though.


----------

